# Aaliyahs Butterfly



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i figure i would start a topic up of my doughters bike hope you like it this bike came together with the help of some realy good poeple i started this rebuild about 3 weeks ago cuz my doughter made a bet with me that if she did good in school will make it to woodland so for the past 4weeks she got 5 stars from her teacher an made student of the week so it was my turn to live up to my end of the bargen so i called my boys mike an kevin an asked what they thought about me trying to pull it off in 4 weeks an everyone said fuck it lets do it so i got started an it was a long 4 weeks an came downm to the wire at the show but it all came together with the help of my club brother coast one , miguel from true riderz hydrualics, troy from primetime customs ,roys custom upholstry,mike ,kevin,mike w,shaggy an my boy rolo without yall this bike wouldnt be anything


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

seat was done by roy's upholstry


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill post up more pics in a bit


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice cant wait to see


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks good...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKED GOOD IN WOODLAND ERICK...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro man I will say it burnt me out with bikes for a lil bit ima try an get back in these streets an ride asap after Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great !!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i picked up the display and needed a lil more work then i thought so my boy mikes dad roy an his uncle pulled it off an tryed to fix what he could it in one night


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

an heres what it came out to be


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my boy miguel did the hardlines it will be going back for something more custom stuff


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> my boy miguel did the hardlines it will be going back for something more custom stuff


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

then put this seat on thanks to rolo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

more upgrades comming soon


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


>


GLAD ITS HARD TO COMPETE AGAINST WITH!..IM GONNA SPEND A GOOD MINUTE LOOKING AT IT IN VEGAS!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the one thats hard to compete agenst is riddler bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!


thanks homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thank you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here she is putting in her own work


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice bike an display... May I ask what motor u use for turn table??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

to be honest im sure what motor they used when it was built bro


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

who did your display base? how much they charge you?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DETACHED said:


> who did your display base? how much they charge you?


THAT DISPLAY BASE WAS DONE 10 YRS AGO AND WASNT CHEAP I GARANTEE THAT...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> the one thats hard to compete agenst is riddler bike


Na bro. Both bikes are bad ass and hard to compete against in their own way


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> then put this seat on thanks to rolo


And thank you my brother... now Spawn will show the way he was meant to....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> THAT DISPLAY BASE WAS DONE 10 YRS AGO AND WASNT CHEAP I GARANTEE THAT...


Yup John had it done over 10 years ago by Juanito for 3500.00 and that did not include turn table...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Those mirrors are half if not most of the cost of the display


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bike came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bike looks sick


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

DETACHED said:


> who did your display base? how much they charge you?


I may have 3 turn tables for sale in Vegas ill let u know


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I might need one bro.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ripsta85 said:


> Bike looks sick


Thanks bro your bikes are sick


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> bike came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


Thanks bro I like your bike to


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Bike looking good bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Homie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Is ur bike a "16


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

clean bike homie! i had alot of fun with the riddler in 16" mild


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> clean bike homie! i had alot of fun with the riddler in 16" mild


thanks bro thats a hard one to beat you byuilt that bike right


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro thats a hard one to beat you byuilt that bike right


thanks went with a oldschool look with it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> thanks went with a oldschool look with it.


that just shows that clean bikes can still do good at the show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good Eric. cant wait to see it in vegas.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro when you heading to Vegas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

suger rush an liyah's little butterfly are just about ready for vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that chain guard looks good on there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=551371&stc=1&d=1349715809


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=551371&stc=1&d=1349715809


this link doesnt work Mikey.


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

damn some clean ass bikes here... gotta see in person in vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> that chain guard looks good on there


Looks good bro thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Money Never Sleeps said:


> damn some clean ass bikes here... gotta see in person in vegas


thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro I like your bike to


thx where do u get the rims?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> that chain guard looks good on there


It needs a custom og chainguard.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It needs a custom og chainguard.


it need a og chain guard not cut thou


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx where do u get the rims?


they were mine before


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> they were mine before


where can i get a set?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro when you heading to Vegas


 We head out tomarrow. but we may not get in untel sat depending on when we arrive. hope there is still space for us in side .


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> We head out tomarrow. but we may not get in untel sat depending on when we arrive. hope there is still space for us in side .


Cool well drive safe bro we got here this morning I'm not in a hurry to setup lol I'm go an have a lil funny 1st


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


looking good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro ima wait tell December an take it back down so me an her can take it to Delgado brothers so the can put there touch on it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea what's your plans for the 12 inch bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro ima wait tell December an take it back down so me an her can take it to Delgado brothers so the can put there touch on it


hno: hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hno: hno:


I need to get on the engraving but ain't to crazy bout paying for chroming it after


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Yea what's your plans for the 12 inch bike


 lol

What one i got like five


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I need to get on the engraving but ain't to crazy bout paying for chroming it after


ya I know chrome prices are retarded... lol.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tell me about it but I would rather pay more an drive 5 minutes then to ship it out have some shit get lost


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> lol
> 
> What one i got like five


The radical one you took to Vegas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Tell me about it but I would rather pay more an drive 5 minutes then to ship it out have some shit get lost


hell ya me too... the place in Richmond is really good if you want to check them out.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Closet for it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hell ya me too... the place in Richmond is really good if you want to check them out.


Yea boy chris goes there they do nice work 
Hows there pricing


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Yea boy chris goes there they do nice work
> Hows there pricing


I honestly dont know but my boy said he has a hook up there. so as soon as I am ready to take some things I will ket you know!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good bro thank you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is the video of it in vegas
http://youtu.be/gF2ezaBQwLM


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wat happen ti the big display it had in woodland?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat happen ti the big display it had in woodland?


it was reunited with the bike that it was actually made for..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ro.Low said:


> it was reunited with the bike that it was actually made for..


An it was to dam big lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> An it was to dam big lol


ya tell me about it.... its a bitch to move around.......


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ro.Low said:


> it was reunited with the bike that it was actually made for..


I notice it was in spawn in vegas..it look good on thise bike to.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Socal#13 said:


> I notice it was in spawn in vegas..it look good on thise bike to.


yup... that display was made for Spawn.. but yes you are right it looked good with lil butterfly as well


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ro.Low said:


> yup... that display was made for Spawn.. but yes you are right it looked good with lil butterfly as well


I'd be happy to take the post off your hands lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I'd be happy to take the post off your hands lol


lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the pic bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any time if i had a better cam then my phone messing up i would have got more next year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it aint no thing bro i like the pic ima get on that stuff tonight text you pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

right on ill be waiting


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


lesstime said:


> right on ill be waiting


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


I just noticed the wheels they look sick.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I just noticed the wheels they look sick.


 thanks bro i guess mannys bike shop made them i did the purplr on them


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats cool I wanted to get a 16" wheel done like that for my conti. kit but I haven't got around to it yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thats cool I wanted to get a 16" wheel done like that for my conti. kit but I haven't got around to it yet


that would look nice bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

yea I might get it done sooner or later.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

well get it done bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:roflmao:I will just need to finish getting all my faced parts done first.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice cant wait to see bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

doing big thang yay area style


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we just getting stared brotha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

right on just let me know what you thinking illl send you another text to show you something no one else has done


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i had to send to you in fb message i transfer the pic from phone to comp my bad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i just seenwat you sent me it all i can say is :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

now think of everything we can do


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bwhahahaha cant wait to hear the new ideas compared to the old ones lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


lesstime said:


> bwhahahaha cant wait to hear the new ideas compared to the old ones lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

what up E???? how are things brudda?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


>


Both bikes r looking good  how u been brother


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> what up E???? how are things brudda?


sup bro everythings cool just been a lil busy with work hows everything with you bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Both bikes r looking good  how u been brother


thanks bro ive been cool trying to make my way back down south a few times this year how are you healing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i would like to say happy birthday to my baby girl today she turns 8 so were going to party hard


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks brotha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

this bike is clean


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


bizzbump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> bizzbump


:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> this bike is clean


:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

You coming out easter weekend with kids????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

were to brotha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Up here


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Easter weekend is going to happen quick LOL... ain't it March 31st


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats march 31st ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Up here


 to the 208 ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> to the 208 ?


yeah


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats going to be an expensive time lol cuz ill be in LA the weekend before how fars the the air port from your house


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup brah


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup bro hows everything


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Great and you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Chillin bout to draw some stuff up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on cant wait to see am trying to find a heater for a buddie shop so i can go paint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How cold is it right now


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

1°


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol stop lieing for real


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ill send you pic you can post


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how them drawings lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we made it to 12* today


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol i dont know how you could live in the cold like that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im get started after these kids pass out i cant focus with these kids runing around the house


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> im get started after these kids pass out i cant focus with these kids runing around the house


u better get a beer so u can focus better


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> lol i dont know how you could live in the cold like that


idk ether bro found a heater  100 bucks  



CE 707 said:


> im get started after these kids pass out i cant focus with these kids runing around the house


right on


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam thats pricey you guys dont have a harbor fraght out there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 598541


TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT


what up bro how are you hope all is well


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 598541


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> what up bro how are you hope all is well


wats up bro thanks we are good.how are u how is the weather up there we are freezing up here we have snow it sucks lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

We doing good thanks same old thing designing the new parts for this bike its raining aint to cold I know its cold as fuck where your at lol


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


CE 707 said:


>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen how bout you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Bored computer broke cant see much on phone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea i know how that is fucking sucks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Busted out the paper and pens


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Busted out the paper and pens


4 wut


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Cus am bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Cus am bored


Great


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Busted out the paper and pens


me to came up with some new stuff for the bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Send them over lets get them made


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there kinda of alot of work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh please come on now


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol you didnt get my text


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

No ill send one right now


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that I'm working I might be sending over a few things your way pretty soon. Ill let you know when I'm ready to start cutting


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on kev you know how to get at me thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

little up date just designed all the parts for the bike cant wait to get it all done an put on got a few things I plan on doing that wont say what but hope it all comes together nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

both Aaliyahs bikes are ready for this weekend


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks good bro ill have to send you pic later today you should be happy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro yea send them brotha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

You will like it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to see it brotha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good E.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro got a new frame gonna drop off to paint going up in catagory an new parts not wont be ready tell next year tho im taking a brwak from the bikes this year how you been bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> both Aaliyahs bikes are ready for this weekend


  setup is bad ass hehe!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro got a new frame gonna drop off to paint going up in catagory an new parts not wont be ready tell next year tho im taking a brwak from the bikes this year how you been bro


been coo bro Im doing the same... Im taking a break this year also, I will still show the bikes but not putting any $$$ into them.. Gotta focus on my 59!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I hear you bro an agree 110 %


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> both Aaliyahs bikes are ready for this weekend


Man that frame is screamin for an original chainguard


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea that would look realy nice bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out for one. Or u can cut and weld a jr frame chainguard so tis the right size.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Spock member that stainless on i sent you 30 years ago sell him that thing i know you dont like it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


lesstime said:


> Spock member that stainless on i sent you 30 years ago sell him that thing i know you dont like it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got this back from being fixed


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant see pic


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lesstime said:


> cant see pic


Yeah wtf is up with nothing working on this site again. Lmao. I don't see anything either


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

get a better phone or computer lol, im using my phone and i see the sprocket fine


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> get a better phone or computer lol, im using my phone and i see the sprocket fine


:roflmao:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I see it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

My phone is fine it the site you use to load the pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Photobucket


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

supbro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing much bro how you guys doing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im on my phone an cant see the pic either must be the cheap metro service


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Spock member that stainless on i sent you 30 years ago sell him that thing i know you dont like it


I think I threw it away :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for one. Or u can cut and weld a jr frame chainguard so tis the right size.


not a bad idea


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

<br>







<br>








thanks to justdeez for doing his thing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

You ready yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the day after tomorrow you will be getting some money to get started


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

You are about ready :WOW: lol jk cool cool metal on hand ready when you are


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so when em I meeting you in reno so you can pick up storm  jk


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Not funnie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ill buy storm I dont even have to pay for shipping lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

inside joke


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

still at mikes house???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Storm is going up for sale up me up on a pm


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> just got this back from being fixed


Nice sprocket


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


beautiful bike :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to have you do your thing with the new parts lesstimes gonna make


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be sending these your when there done


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> ill be sending these your when there done


Sick parts....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parts look good man


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> Sick parts....


 thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Parts look good man


 thanks bro thanks to justdeez for the cad work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup:


Hows everthing bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Hows everthing bro


I still working on my regal and the bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> I still working on my regal and the bike


 bikes coming out nice bro I see you still have a lot to do with the regal but im sure its going to be nice when its done


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> bikes coming out nice bro I see you still have a lot to do with the regal but im sure its going to be nice when its done


thanks the body work on my regal is finished and the paint job on my bike looks nice but i think that need a lil pinstriping silverleaf and murals


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> thanks the body work on my regal is finished and the paint job on my bike looks nice but i think that need a lil pinstriping silverleaf and murals


 that will make the frame pop a lot bro realy bring it out


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> that will make the frame pop a lot bro realy bring it out


yeap but i need find a good pinstriper close to me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> yeap but i need find a good pinstriper close to me


 im sure there has to be someone
out there


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> im sure there has to be someone
> out there


I know a local guy who does pinstriping but will be a little strange that someone who is not part of my family works on my bike


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GET THE TECATES... I WILL GO TO CHICALI AND SHOW YOU HOW TO DO IT BRO....ESTA PELADA....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ABEL760 said:


> GET THE TECATES... I WILL GO TO CHICALI AND SHOW YOU HOW TO DO IT BRO....ESTA PELADA....


Post up some pics bro I would like to see your work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> I know a local guy who does pinstriping but will be a little strange that someone who is not part of my family works on my bike


There you go bro the homies willing to go out there an show you


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> GET THE TECATES... I WILL GO TO CHICALI AND SHOW YOU HOW TO DO IT BRO....ESTA PELADA....


orale bro cold tecates


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> There you go bro the homies willing to go out there an show you


sounds good bro...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thinking of selling the frame an fenders an redo it with a girls frame


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> thinking of selling the frame an fenders an redo it with a girls frame


text sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

text sent back


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fo rthe pics bro


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea got a couple more post them up later how u been how much u asking pm me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ive been good getting ready for vegas you going this year


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to try I missed la but want to go to Vegas that bike I painted got put together finally


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

I got a bike I'm bringing out next year finally nothing big or crazy just a clean build


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bro i just got.my.room today you should go out there we can all party


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

where u staying at


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

el cortez


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

The frame an fenders are up for sale going to move up in category


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Asking price


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

350obo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>


Bump


----------

